

Use U+200B to evade Twitter's DM malware flagging - jedschmidt
https://gist.github.com/jed/7345401

======
jedschmidt
tl;dr: URLs with all periods prepended by a zero-width space evade Twitter DM
malware detection, but are still recognized (and clickable) by Chrome,
Firefox, Safari, and Twitter's own client.

    
    
        javascript:prompt(0,location.href.replace(/\./g,"\u200b."))._

